# Kernelkonfiguration ändern/anpassen?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ích habe ein ASUS P5B-DeLuxe Board und wollte wie hier beschrieben dei Konfiguration des Kernels anpassen.

Leider wird aber nach einem Neustart die Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr gefunden.

Vorgegangen bin ich wie folgt:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ..

make mrproper

cp ../.config .

make menuconfig
```

Dann die Anpassungen gemacht und gespeichert.

Und anschließend noch:

```
make && make modules_install
```

Das war doch der richtige Weg, oder habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht?

----------

## Incendius

Hast du vielleicht

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-<version>
```

vergessen?   :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *3PO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Warum dieser Zwischenschritt?

Btw: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren

----------

## 3PO

 *Incendius wrote:*   

> Hast du vielleicht
> 
> ```
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-<version>
> ```
> ...

 

Das Verzeichnis/Datei existert bei mir nicht.

```
WKS-02 boot # ls -la

total 328

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 2008-02-18 09:03 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root   4096 2008-02-18 09:03 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   3253 2007-10-09 22:31 a20.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2477 2007-10-09 22:31 apm.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1184 2007-10-09 22:31 bitops.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   6511 2007-11-17 16:17 boot.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    145 2007-12-15 15:12 .bzImage.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2198 2007-10-09 22:31 cmdline.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    388 2007-10-09 22:31 code16gcc.h

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 2008-02-18 09:03 compressed

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1629 2007-10-09 22:31 copy.S

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1392 2007-10-09 22:31 cpu.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   6212 2007-10-09 22:31 cpucheck.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   3906 2007-10-09 22:31 edd.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     43 2007-10-09 22:31 .gitignore

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7753 2007-11-17 16:17 header.S

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1505 2007-10-09 22:31 install.sh

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   3830 2007-10-09 22:31 main.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   6156 2007-10-09 22:31 Makefile

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    945 2007-10-09 22:31 mca.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2438 2007-10-09 22:31 memory.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    330 2007-10-09 22:31 mtools.conf.in

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   4201 2007-10-09 22:31 pm.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1238 2007-12-15 14:28 pmjump.S

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   5958 2007-10-09 22:31 printf.c

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  10952 2007-12-15 15:12 setup.bin

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    134 2007-12-15 15:12 .setup.bin.cmd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 106853 2007-12-15 15:12 setup.elf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    633 2007-12-15 15:12 .setup.elf.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    822 2007-10-09 22:31 setup.ld

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1025 2007-10-09 22:31 string.c

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 2008-02-18 09:03 tools

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1987 2007-10-09 22:31 tty.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    643 2007-10-09 22:31 version.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2202 2007-10-09 22:31 vesa.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2841 2007-11-17 16:17 video-bios.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  10004 2007-11-17 16:17 video.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   4356 2007-10-09 22:31 video.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7031 2007-11-17 16:17 video-vesa.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   5399 2007-10-09 22:31 video-vga.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    138 2007-12-15 15:12 .vmlinux.bin.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1049 2007-10-09 22:31 voyager.c

WKS-02 boot # 
```

----------

## 3PO

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *3PO wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Gute Frage, ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man das so machen soll.

----------

## Incendius

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Incendius wrote:*   Hast du vielleicht
> 
> ```
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-<version>
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn du diesen Befehl ausführst musst du dich im Kernel-Verzeichnis befinden. Danach natürlich noch Bootloader-Konfiguration anpassen.   :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Incendius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du diesen Befehl ausführst musst du dich im Kernel-Verzeichnis befinden. Danach natürlich noch Bootloader-Konfiguration anpassen.  

 

Vielleicht solltest du zuerst das Posting lesen, bevor du was dazu schreibst.

@3PO

Tja, da hast du den Kernel noch nicht gebaut oder nicht das richtige Verzeichnis gewählt. Weiteres findest du in dem von mir verlinkten Howto. Solltest dann noch spezifische Probleme haben, einfach hier melden.

----------

## Incendius

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Incendius wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn du diesen Befehl ausführst musst du dich im Kernel-Verzeichnis befinden. Danach natürlich noch Bootloader-Konfiguration anpassen.   
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du zuerst das Posting lesen, bevor du was dazu schreibst.

 

Hoppla, mein Fehler, sorry: Ich dachte er sucht nach bzImage in /boot, wegen

```
WKS-02 boot # ls -la
```

Hab aber nicht richtig über den Output geschaut.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## misterjack

hehe, kein ding  :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

 *Incendius wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *Incendius wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn du diesen Befehl ausführst musst du dich im Kernel-Verzeichnis befinden. Danach natürlich noch Bootloader-Konfiguration anpassen.   
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du zuerst das Posting lesen, bevor du was dazu schreibst. 
> ...

 

Nächstes mal poste ich es so:   :Laughing: 

```
WKS-02 ~ # locate bzImage

/boot/bzImage-act

/boot/bzImage.poweroff

/boot/bzImage-2.6.23.11

/usr/src/linux-2.6.23.11-gentoo/arch/i386/boot/.bzImage.cmd

WKS-02
```

 ~ #

----------

